# Tyco Magnum 440 Grand Prix Set



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

Just picked this set up today at a local Flea Market. Set includes:

All Documentation in original box
2 Magnum 440x2 Grand Prix Cars
14 - 9" Curves (1/4 circle)
8 - 12" curves
13 - 15" Straights
6 - 9" (1/8 Circle)
15 - 9" straights
1 - 9" terminal
4 - 6" Straights
1 - 9" straight Lap Counter
2 - 9" Straight X tracks
4 - 9" (1/8 Circle) Banked Curve
All piers/ footings/ wallwart/ Controllers Etc.

Problem is, I already have 2 tracks set up in the basement. A Lock and Joiner with scenery that I am working on, and my routered 4x8 4 lane. This kit had so many nice pieces I couldn't pass it up. Do I get a couple more 12" and 15" curves and set it up, or is anyone interested in this set??


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

SHOOT, IM always interested in parts and pieces- especially those 12" curves & 15" straights whats the $$$ to zip 30012 conyers GA Bruce [email protected]


----------



## Godchaser4him2 (Apr 3, 2009)

*help please*

Hello, I was interested in the track that you posted. I would at least like a copy of the track layout paper for that 440 magnum grandprix. Thanks Godchaser4him2


----------



## louise123 (May 2, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a complete set that works not just pieces. Is this what is in this set?


----------

